# Worth Repeating



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

http://www.beesource.com/pov/traynor/agnewsmay1008.htm


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Since we started using Drone comb cutouts our mite problems have gone way down. Pretty effective way to stay ahead of um.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I presume that a drone comb cut out is where you put a frame or a few frames of drone comb in the hive and pull them out when capped, periodically to freeze?

Sounds like a lot of work to me...not to say that that's good or bad, just an observation.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Drone comb*

Itegrated pest management:
Drone comb is one option. But, perhaps not on a commercial scale.

I am posting about meeting a 2009 almond pollination contract.
The data that Joe Traynor had in his newsletter pointed out the timing of mite treatment and the frame count. 
If you treat after 8/15 you can drop frame counts rapidly.

So, the bees get their mite treatment 1st and the pollen patties 2nd.
Or, as some people are doing they are incorporating essential oils into their pollen patties.
Or, the bees get pollen patties and mite treatment at the same time.

Regards,
Ernie Lucas Apiaries


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Well worth repeating*

There it is: By Oct. 1 it's too late to catch up.

Thanks for posting that Ernie! 

I don't think I'll need to feed patties this year but before I always treated first then put on patties as they are both placed between the 2 hive bodies. After the bees started feeding subsequent treatments were put off to one side of the patty, as much in the nest as possible.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Bees4u*

How can we?...

To me it seems ideally late July, but that presents problems, no?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*I don't think I'll need to feed patties this year but before I always treated first t*

May I ask what treatment you are using this time of the year?

I have Apiguard and Mite-a-way 11 on hand.
The bees are divides and parent hives that have been treated with Apiguard earlier.
Our summer has been June Gloom since July.
Right now we have been putting on the Mann Lake 15% pollen patties and one gallon feeder buckets.
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Treatment*

I'm going to go ahead and say it: Amitraz.


----------

